# weird breathing noise



## Tyrannosaurus (Aug 18, 2013)

Porkchop started making this weird noise when she breathes as of yesterday and I don't know why.

I took a video of it:






Should I be worried? I have Baytril, but we've spent $1,000 on vet bills for her in the last two months so we're so broke. At the end I show how swollen her vagina is. Although she doesn't seem to be in pain (she's eating, drinking, energetic, and she bites when she's in pain but she hasn't been biting).


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Hmm... Kind of sounds like she is hissing. Is it a new sound that she just started making?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, it started yesterday. She hisses often, but this was just her breathing. She'd pause a few times, but she did it the whole time I had her out...even when cuddling. She doesn't make the sound when sleeping though. She always raises her front quills when she hisses, so this was just her walking around. It's very unusual for her.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Like every sniff comes out as a hiss? Sometimes Wonton would hiss without her visor quills raised to protest against me petting her. Are there any other unusual symptoms that accompanies her strange breathing?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

If the strange sound causes your hedgie to wheeze, sneeze or look lethargic then i would suggest to have a vet check


----------



## Tyrannosaurus (Aug 18, 2013)

As of today, she's acting odd. Normally she hisses when I take her out of her cage. Sometimes when I remove her hide, she stays asleep for a few seconds. Just now, she remained asleep even after I picked her up. she ate some fish (her favorite) and drank a little water, then after about 15min of being up, she started hissing when I moved her without warning like she usually does.

In person, the noise sounds just like when a hedgie gets water in their nose, only it is more constant when she's sniffing around. She doesn't make the noise when she's sleeping or really relaxed.

Idk if it's related or if she got too warm...she never moves out of her hide to sleep and I kinda don't think she would if she got too warm. I've been worried about her and my rats getting cold so I've been keeping the heat up. Plus she has a heat pad under the floor of her hide. That shouldn't cause the sniffling though. It's definitely more of a sniffle than a wheeze


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Does she have a history of URI? I read somewhere that they can easily come back and haunt hedgies D: Most likely it's because they never fully recovered from it.

Also, referring to her not waking up, she could just be in a very deep sleep. Wonton has those moments too and I get a mini heart attack every time because I think there is something is wrong. Haha.


----------

